

The Golang UK Conference – 2015 - agonzalezro
http://www.golanguk.com/

======
neo2001
It is exciting to see go spreading that fast! Count with me!

~~~
agonzalezro
Nice! I will see you there

------
hahainternet
This should be pretty interesting.

------
ipedrazas
I have to say that the package for speakers it's pretty good. Way to go, guys!

~~~
samdb
We wouldn't want to miss out on a great speaker because they couldn't afford
to get to and stay in London.

